# Curing



## churchtap (May 26, 2018)

Aside from turkey legs, brisket, ham, and bacon what other meats can I brine with curing salt that won’t be weird?


----------



## emuleman (May 26, 2018)

Pork Loin for Canadian Bacon, and whole Chickens also are great to cure.


----------



## thecheese (May 26, 2018)

Turkey and duck breasts cure up nicely; so does sheep belly (like lamb bacon.)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

I cure pork butt for Buckboard bacon, but also for just regular pulled pork, it gives the PP a hammy flavor!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 26, 2018)

try curing some ribs for "Bacon on a Stick" ... There's been numerous post on this same subject...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

churchtap said:


> Aside from turkey legs, brisket, ham, and bacon what other meats can I brine with curing salt that won’t be weird?




*Lets not forget one of the Best of ALL:
Dried Beef (Best Ever)
Smoked Venison Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*
*
Bear*


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

And Like Keith said---

Bacon-on-a-Stick:
Link:
*Bacon-On-A-Stick *


Bear


----------



## churchtap (May 26, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Thick cut pork chops are good. Also why only brine cure? Why not add dry curing to you process?


This is my first time curing period. I have turkey legs. Just wondering what I can do after that.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

churchtap said:


> This is my first time curing period. *I have turkey legs.* Just wondering what I can do after that.




Have you seen a Doctor??:rolleyes:

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 27, 2018)

churchtap said:


> Aside from turkey legs, brisket, ham, and bacon what other meats can I brine with curing salt that won’t be weird?


Ham hocks and other meaty bones.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 2, 2018)

Here are some pork ribs that I dry cured a couple weeks ago. 
Brings pork ribs to a new level.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2018)

Ahhh---Bacon-on-a-Stick!!:)
Nice Job, Ishi!
Like.
My favorite way to do Pork Ribs!!!

Bear


----------

